# Can only pull recoil cord 4 inches



## eikonal (Feb 3, 2007)

I got a new pressure washer today and did everything the manual said to get it going. I was using it for about 5 min without any problems when the engine just stopped. Now when I pull the cord to start it the cord only comes out about 4 inches and won't budge past that. I pul the recoil assembly off and it is okay (Pulls freely)

Now what? How could an engine jsut seize like that? Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the engine have any oil in it? It could also be a problem with the high pressure pump.


----------



## eikonal (Feb 3, 2007)

The unit has oil in it. I have removed the spark plug and tried to turn it over and it still would not work.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would remove the pressure pump from the engine to isolate the problem. If the engine will turn over and start with the pump removed, then the pump is the problem, if not then there is a problem with the engine. See if you can determine where the problem is, then proceed from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## AcreFarm04 (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you tried holding the trigger on the gun while pulling the rope?


----------



## Cser (Oct 26, 2006)

I would'nt pull anything apart,,,you will void any warrentys,,,,,this is a new from the store machine?????,,or just new to you


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Cser is right, if this unit is new, don't do anything to it, take it back where you purchased it from and let them deal with it.


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

not to hijack ur original thread but i have the same problem on a older pressure washer cord only moves a little bit then stops, recoil taken off moves freely. has oil but this unit hasn't been run in a few years. where should i start looking?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Check post#4 By 30 Year! If it's an old school belt drive pump, pull the belt off to isolate the motor. If the pump is direct coupled, remove the pump. Either way you've got to isolate the motor from the pump to see if the motor will run or determine which unit is squeeked. My money's usually on the pump.


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

where is the pump normally located. it is not a belt driven pump. its a older 6hp briggs and stratton motor.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*2dxtreme*

The pump will be on the opposite end from the starter on the engine, if its a vertical shaft engine then the pump should be located underneath the engine. There are usually four (4) bolts that need to be removed and the pump should drop from the engine, you may have to remove any hose adapters if they extend through the frame work of the caddy. 
Good Luck


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

ok i'll look at it tomorrow. im pretty sure its a vertical shaft cause im pretty sure there is something underneath the unit. i'll take the pump off tomorrow. if thats not the case then it will more than likely be the piston correct?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It can be many different things. I have seen engines stuck from rust on the flywheel magnets, oil, fuel, or water in the cylinder. I have had engines that seized up on the top and or bottom crank journals, but the most common is the connecting rod journal and I have had a few with damage to the cylinder and piston, so it can be just about anything at this point, but if it was running when it was put away then I would not think it is a serious problem.


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

yea it was running the last time it was used. im going to look in more depth tomorrow


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

well i got the motor running today with the pump still attached and there was alot of noise so i decided to take the pump off and the motor purs like a kitten. the pump internally had no grease on the bearings. what do i need to do to the pump to get it working. the pump was making water pressure when i had it running too


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most pressure pumps use gear oil, but I have seen some that use 30wt motor oil. Check your owners manual (if you have one) and see what kind of lube should be used, otherwise see if you can identify the brand and model of pump and perhaps someone will know what belongs in it.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

where do u put the gear oil? i see bearings do u put it in there?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

depends on the pump, most have a filler hole with a vented plug in them.


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

i'll have to look at it again tomorrow in the day light and possibly post up pics of what the pump looks like. would that help u alot more?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

2dxtreme said:


> i'll have to look at it again tomorrow in the day light and possibly post up pics of what the pump looks like. would that help u alot more?


Yes, that would help me get a better idea of what you have.


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/jkill2001/DSC00089.jpg 
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/jkill2001/DSC00090.jpg 
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/jkill2001/DSC00091.jpg 
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/jkill2001/DSC00092.jpg 

there are the pics


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=37358&stc=1
DSC00090.jpg

This Should be the place to add lubricant to the pump.


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

so add the gear oil or motor oil to that plug? what would be better since i don't have any manual or anything


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would use gear oil and fill it to just below the filler plug.


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

that should quiet everything down in there correct? the motor is running great right now and its making pressure just really loud im assuming the gear oil will help 10000 percent with the noise


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe if there is no damage to the bearing assembly or the pump pistons, only way to find out is to try. Best of Luck!!


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

do they make rebuild kits for the pressure pumps if there ends up being damage? or is it easier to just buy a new pressure pump


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

After looking at your pics, somebody has already been in this pump. See the brown permatex sealer oozing out on the seam?  Go ahead and try the refilling, but dont be suprised if the news is grim. If it's been run dry of oil and rattlin' the damage may be done. Pumps heads have very close tolerances and require proper lube to live. The oil's going somewhere. That somewhere is usually out the end of your wand, unless you have an obvious leak on the pump casing. :freak: After it's run a while with fresh lube, check to see if you've got "milkshake" (water and oil mixed) in the pump case. Be sure to let it settle for a few minutes so you dont confuse normal oil foaming(bubbles) for milkshake. Just because your making some pressure doesnt mean your not swapping fluids internally. Most all pumps can be rebuilt if you can find the parts, but it can add up fast. If the ceramic pistons, pump bores or crank are damaged, I'd scrap it and replace the unit outright. If there's no major physical damage then go ahead and have someone who knows pumps kit it for you. Good luck! Keep us up to date:thumbsup:


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

well when i opened the plug before i had a milkyish looking thin fluid come out i let that drain out as much as i could then i filled it with gear oil up to the plug til it started coming out of the plug. and it still is loud but quieter than before. pump bad? where should i start looking for a rebuild kit or a new pump for this?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you know the brand and model of your pressure washer? I have found that it is just as cheap to replace the pump as to rebuild them in most cases, but until you identify the problem and check the prices of parts, it's impossible to say. If it were me I would probably just use it the way it is and when it finally quits then look into a replacement pump or depending on the cost a replacement pressure washer, but thats just me.


----------



## 2dxtreme (Feb 4, 2007)

the pressure washer is a campbell hausfeld 2000psi unit. not sure of year or exact model number. thats exactly what i was thinking just use it til it finally goes then replace or repair from there. i did find a pressure pump that would work for just under 80 bucks but am not sure if i want to go that route yet. i just wanted to say thank u for all ur help and knowledge


----------

